# t5 question



## ryeguy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got my new t5 bulbs and balast but no one around here in the city sells the endcaps for them...I could buy the expensive waterproof kind but I was wondering if anyone has just soldered wires directly to the bulb (with shrink wrap over top of course).....


----------



## trc_pdx (Mar 22, 2004)

You invested a fair sum in the lamps & ballast. Spend another $10 for end caps and do it right. T5 DIY Parts


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Here it is a little cheaper. Few bucks. =p

http://www.reefgeek.com/products/category_indexes/1-15_lighting_diy_-_fl_accessories.html


----------

